# From Maddi



## maddiwatts19

hi its maddis boyfriend 
maddis been training me on how to use this the past month so i hope ive got it right
im just on my way back to the hospital but maddi told me to come on here n say that she wants to say a huge thank you to all of u for ur support
riley thomas was born at 10.14 am on thursday 5 feb weighing 7 pounds 2 ounces
hes perfect n maddi did really well n is recovering well
she managed to brest feed him yesterday afternoon so shes really happy about that
hopefully ive attached the pic right its our little man a few hours old
back to the hospital for more cuddles now 
maddi says shes missing u all
 



Attached Files:







Riley.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 244


----------



## jen1604

Awww he's gorgeous!Congrats to both of you xx


----------



## clairebear

hes is gorgeous congrats to u both x x x x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he's gorgeous


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats, he is gorgeous


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congratulations!! Send Maddi & Riley my love :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## dippy dee

congrats hun he's beautiful xx


----------



## alloyd519

Congrats!! He is just gorgeous!! :)


----------



## ~KACI~

What a cutie!! Congratulations x x


----------



## honey08

awwwwww how gorgeous !! massive congrats to u both ! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## samantha_sarah

congrats to you both hes beautiful xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

He is absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations to you both. :hug: :hug: :hug:
xxx


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwwww soooo cute :) Congrats to you both .


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!


----------



## reallytinyamy

stunning congratulations


----------



## kaylynn040485

Congrats!


----------



## nikky0907

Congrats to you both! He's gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats, he's gorgeous! x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

He is gorgeous! Hugh congrats xXx


----------



## leeanne

Congrats to you both! He's absolutely stunning! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## redberry3

congrats!!!!


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats!!!!
He's beautiful!!!! :)


----------



## Belle

He's gorgeous. congratulations maddi and rob. so glad baby riley is finally here safe and sound. massive hugs from me, joshua and bethany. enjoy being a mummy. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations chick xxxx :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations, he's beautiful x


----------



## navarababe

congrats hun x


----------



## mrs shine

aww he gorgeous hun xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

thank you from me and maddie for all the messages
shes recovering really well and they said hopefully she could come home monday
rileys doing really well too


----------



## jonnanne3

He is absolutely precious! Congratulations on your beautiful baby boy! :hug:


----------



## emie

He gorgeous :hug: congrats


----------



## Jem

Aww congrats! x


----------



## SJK

congrats , hes beautiful x


----------



## aurora32

awww he is so cute, gz to you both

:hug::hug:


----------



## rita lewis

Congrats! he is soo cute!
x


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww..congratulations! He's adorable.
-x-


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats :)


----------



## kookie

hes gorgeous congratulations


----------



## ladymilly

i can't believe i didn't see this till now!!! congratulations to you both :happydance::happydance: he is fabulous xx


----------



## babezone

aww congrats hun xxx


----------



## Hevz

Congratulations and well done:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## katycam

What a cutie :) Congrats to both of you :) xx


----------



## malpal

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations to both of you xx


----------



## itzybitzy

congrats he is lovely :)


----------



## HAYS

:happydance: congrats to you both!!

So very very happy for you!!! Thanks for always being here for me babe,means alot!!

Yay your a mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Angelface

congratz hun x


----------



## maddiwatts19

HAYS said:


> :happydance: congrats to you both!!
> 
> So very very happy for you!!! Thanks for always being here for me babe,means alot!!
> 
> Yay your a mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx

thank you my gorgeous!! 

aww dont you be silly! ofcourse i'm always here for you, and i always will be my love! :D

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HAYS

maddiwatts19 said:


> HAYS said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: congrats to you both!!
> 
> So very very happy for you!!! Thanks for always being here for me babe,means alot!!
> 
> Yay your a mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> thank you my gorgeous!!
> 
> aww dont you be silly! ofcourse i'm always here for you, and i always will be my love! :D
> 
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...



aw dont, you will get me all emotional!

So happy for u lovely xxx mwah


----------



## Heather.78

awww maddie only came back onto b n b to check on you guys and surprise he's here hope everything went well lots of love heaths


----------



## cheryl

AWWWWWWW He is gorgeous, Congratulations hun. 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## SuzyQ

congrats-he's lovely


----------



## Ann-Marie

AAAAAAAGH !!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

OMG !! Sorry I haven't been on for ages..... Congratulations. He is absolutely stunning. Hope you're doing ok..... xxx


----------



## wantababybump

Wow Im so behind on here I didnt even realize you had your little one!! Congratulations he is beautiful!! xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

Ann-Marie said:


> AAAAAAAGH !!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> OMG !! Sorry I haven't been on for ages..... Congratulations. He is absolutely stunning. Hope you're doing ok..... xxx

hello love!!!

thank you sweetie!! yea we're doing good, just getting used to it all! still all a bit scary! but its good :)

how are all of you??????? x x x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations hun xx


----------

